# Does anyone sell an XM-L2 on a board that will drop into a Zebralight SC600?



## michaelmcgo (Aug 13, 2013)

It's been a while since I've done an emitter swap (my first swap was "upgrading" a Fenix L2T to an SSC P4) and don't really want to reflow a bare emitter just yet. I was wondering if any vendors sell a neutral XM-L2 on a board I can just screw into my SC600...

Picture of the OEM emitter and board:


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Check with Vinh.....he's done this IIRC.


----------



## tstites (Aug 13, 2013)

Can Vinh replace the switch too?


----------



## Julian Holtz (Aug 14, 2013)

I did an emitter swap recently.

I reflowed the LED and it is actually very simple.




I my case, I used a sinkpad I cut to size, but the original heatsink will work as well.


----------



## papershredder (Aug 15, 2013)

I wasn't aware the SC600 came apart. Ah, I see how the bezel unscrews now based on some photos.

I wonder if the MK II can come apart easily too? Does not look like it. The stainless retaining ring in the top looks like the point of entry. Yuck.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you per chance know what the dimensions are of the stock board?


— Sent from my "not going to be released this century" iPad 62 'Quad' running iNOS (Apple's future neural interface OS) with the teleportation upgrade on Tapatalk 0.0.1.4 (beta) while Remote Desktop'd into Windows 98 SE.


----------



## michaelmcgo (Aug 19, 2013)

tobrien said:


> Do you per chance know what the dimensions are of the stock board?



It's approximately 8.5mmx15.25mm.


----------



## michaelmcgo (Aug 19, 2013)

Just checking a few things here:
Can I reflow an XM-L2 onto a board made for the XM-L?
I'm looking for the brightest XM-L2 emitter that would still appear pure white? I'd be a bit warmer than a bit cooler: Should I go 5000K T6 or 6500K U2


----------



## tobrien (Aug 19, 2013)

michaelmcgo said:


> It's approximately 8.5mmx15.25mm.



you may have to cut down a copper sinkpad, i'm not sure though


----------

